# Smoking / BBQ shows to stream (Netflix, Amazon, Hulu, PBS, etc)



## carney

I have been watching some shows on my roku about smoking. Pbs has BBQ with Franklin and Steven Raichlen's project Smoke.  
Netflix has Underground bbq challenge. 
Anyone know of anyother bbq shows?


----------



## stickyfingers

Thanks for the tips! That Underground BBQ is interesting!


----------



## kawboy

stickyFingers said:


> Thanks for the tips! That Underground BBQ is interesting!


I agree, started watching that tonight.Thanks for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## carney

On youtube I have been watching Big Meat Sunday, Ballistic BBQ and BBQ Pit Boys.


----------



## phatbac

There is a weekly podcast called the BBQ Central Show and its broadcast on youtube and outdoorcookingchannel on tuesday nights. Check it out its great to listen while at work or watch at home.

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## SmokinAl

I have Netflix, I'll have to check it out.

Al


----------



## drumbic

Dang Underground BBQ isnt on there no more....


----------



## carney

T Roy Cooks and How To BBQ Right on YouTube are other channels I subscribe to.


----------



## drum warrior

I watched all the Franklin on PBS too.  Thanks for the tip on Project Smoke.  Watched one of those last night.  Also really like How to BBQ right on YouTube.  Lots of good info on his channel.


----------

